# Playing Shine on You Crazy Diamond with wine glass !!



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guy's !!!.....next time you invite friends for dinner ,
try this ,

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xe2FUdscxuk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cool. The bassist and sax player both looked a little embarrassed, but I thought it sounded great.

I REALLY REALLY hope Gilmour comes here on his solo tour. Gilmour at the NAC = mind blowing evening.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

jayoldschool said:


> Very cool. The bassist and sax player both looked a little embarrassed, but I thought it sounded great.
> 
> I REALLY REALLY hope Gilmour comes here on his solo tour. Gilmour at the NAC = mind blowing evening.


Glad you liked it , though it was interesting , brilliant and awkward at the same time '


----------

